# FORD TOUGH!



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2007)

Today while driving a company Ford F150 I got rear ended by a drunk driver, he had a suspended licence, unregistered vehicle and of course no insurance. See the end result!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2007)

Good to know you're OK.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Sys - I just felt like I got shoved really bad - the Bambulance carted the @sshole away. The cop pulled 3 bottles of Vodka out of his truck. He's toast!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2007)

Be ready for tommorrow Fly, thats when things start to hurt. Had the same to me in my Ford Escort. The Camry was totalled and I just had to change the grill on my 'scort. Glad your ok though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks ACO - Been through this before. I think I'll be OK.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> ..... The cop pulled 3 bottles of Vodka out of his truck. He's toast!



Was it good vodka or cheap vodka?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Was it good vodka or cheap vodka?


Cheap!


----------



## mkloby (Jul 16, 2007)

Hopefully the neck won't be hurting you tomorrow. F-150 held up nicely. I love Ford. Ford-haters can kiss it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2007)

After today I'm a believer!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2007)

Chevy engineers showed Ford how to build tough trucks.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2007)

Ouch! Here come the "Found On Road Dead" jokes!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2007)

GMC - *G*reat a *M*echanic is *C*oming!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad ur OK Joe...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2007)

woah........

fair effort indeed!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2007)

Go Ford, glad you are alright fly,


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2007)

Well the drunk driver is f*cked. Glad to hear you OK.

This reminds me of an accident I saw on the Moscow ring road a couple years back involving a Lada and BMW. The BMW was hardly scratched whilst the Lada was split in two down the middle of the chassis.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 17, 2007)

Good to hear you're ok Flyboy. The Drunk is screwed big time. Has it coming.

Just bought a 150 for work. Looks like I made the right choice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

Good to hear you are okay FBJ!

I wish I had pictures of the BMW Z3 that hit my Jeep. He put a small dent into and his hole front end was pretty smashed in. The bumber even fell off as they were trying to move it.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2007)

Yikes, glad you're ok, Joe. I hope they throw the book at the drunk.


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 17, 2007)

glad to here your ok. That other truck is done for!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Guys! Made it into work today, no aches or pains. Everyone got a chuckle out of the photos.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 17, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Ouch! Here come the "Found On Road Dead" jokes!



Don't you mean First On Rubbish Dump? 

You'd be suprised just how little it takes to knacker the front end, I once had a Citroen AX (about as strong as an Airfix kit) which someone in a Fiesta crashed into; his car was a write off, mine had a scuff on the rear bumper. Glad you're ok though, scumbags who drive with no licence dese4rve everything they get. I presume the insurance will cover it all?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

Ford or....


----------



## mkloby (Jul 17, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good to hear you are okay FBJ!
> 
> I wish I had pictures of the BMW Z3 that hit my Jeep. He put a small dent into and his hole front end was pretty smashed in. The bumber even fell off as they were trying to move it.



That would have been classic to see. I hope you weren't too pissed off to enjoy seeing the pilot's (if I recall correctly) bumper fall off.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2007)

wait, i think its Fix Or Repair Daily. Anyway, over the years Ford been the only make I can fix. Every Chevy I've owned has been a nightmare unless it was a transplant. Had a 6cyl. in a '69 Landrover that ran like a clock but anything else was junk.

You're lucky FBJ with no after effects. Good to hear everythings working!


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 17, 2007)

When I was serving as a Dog Handler we had two vehicles, a gobbing great 4x4 Nissan Patrol and a utility Ford station wagon vehicle.

Two of us were parked at a set of lights in the station wagon going to visit the Navy base when we were rear ended by a Mini.

Very crumpled Mini with a very hurt and trapped driver, stacks of spectators on a busy road.

My off-sider flicks the lightbars on, steps to the back of our car, looks at the driver and anounces to her calmly (in front of the spectators)

"I would like to help you Ma'am, but you are parked on my first aid kit."


----------



## Sgt. Sniper (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2007)

Glad you survived!
Adlers T-shirt sums up my impressions of FORD. I drive an old 89' Fairlane. Absolute rubbish, but I intend to drive it into the ground.

Out of interest, in the photo you posted, in the background..a shop/store devoted wholly to NAILS!?

God I wish I was born in America!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2007)

Graeme said:


> Out of interest, in the photo you posted, in the background..a shop/store devoted wholly to NAILS!?


Women's nails - its a salon....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 18, 2007)

same result tho...sheesh!


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 18, 2007)

Aussie Blokes and their nails.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Women's nails - its a salon....



So...no 3" SENCO air-gun nails on sale there then?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2007)

mkloby said:


> That would have been classic to see. I hope you weren't too pissed off to enjoy seeing the pilot's (if I recall correctly) bumper fall off.



Actually at that point I was laughing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2007)

Graeme said:


> Out of interest, in the photo you posted, in the background..a shop/store devoted wholly to NAILS!?
> 
> God I wish I was born in America!!



I dont know I found the pic on a google image search. I did not look at the site.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2007)

come on guys I get this **** at school. Anyway its

First
On
Race
Day


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2007)

I knew there had to be a positive!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Flyboyj..... Was (notice the past tense) that a Mazda truck ??

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hey Flyboyj..... Was (notice the past tense) that a Mazda truck ??
> 
> Charles



Nissan....

Or should I say "same sh!t"?!?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2007)

C'mon.... be nice. I own a 1987 Mazda B2000 truck w/158K on it. You
could say my truck is "pristine". You gotta remember, I twisted a wrench
for over 25 years.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> C'mon.... be nice. I own a 1987 Mazda B2000 truck w/158K on it. You
> could say my truck is "pristine". You gotta remember, I twisted a wrench
> for over 25 years.
> 
> Charles



Charles, I would expect your bicycle to be in better condition than that wreck that hit me, and no doubt maintained by a naval aviator/ maintainer, I would expect nothing less!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2007)

ccheese said:


> C'mon.... be nice. I own a 1987 Mazda B2000 truck w/158K on it. You
> could say my truck is "pristine". You gotta remember, I twisted a wrench
> for over 25 years.
> 
> Charles



Mazda, shudder cold chills down my back. I will stick with my 2004 4X4 Dodge Ram quad cab. Gloss black all chromed out. Duel exhaust, The works. 

Then again some times I wonder every time I fill it up. Then again my fault again. Im only cranking out around 350 to 360 hp for a stock engine with a few modifications.  

Nice to here your ok Joe.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 25, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> Mazda, shudder cold chills down my back. I will stick with my 2004 4X4 Dodge Ram quad cab. Gloss black all chromed out. Duel exhaust, The works.
> 
> Then again some times I wonder every time I fill it up. Then again my fault again. Im only cranking out around 350 to 360 hp for a stock engine with a few modifications.
> 
> Nice to here your ok Joe.



Sounds very nice...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> Mazda, shudder cold chills down my back. I will stick with my 2004 4X4 Dodge Ram quad cab. Gloss black all chromed out. Duel exhaust, The works.
> 
> Then again some times I wonder every time I fill it up. Then again my fault again. Im only cranking out around 350 to 360 hp for a stock engine with a few modifications.
> 
> Nice to here your ok Joe.


Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Sounds very nice...



Thanks, seconday hobby, keeps my wife on here toes, she doesnt know which hobby is worse, aviation or my truck.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 26, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hzRLG8dA-E_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfZDtC9kjVk_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> Then again some times I wonder every time I fill it up. Then again my fault again. Im only cranking out around 350 to 360 hp for a stock engine with a few modifications.
> 
> Nice to here your ok Joe.



I know exactly what you are talking about. I love hearing my V-8 come to life and that nice Hum that it makes but I sure as hell hate filling up the gas tank! Oh well everyone is entitled to there vice.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about. I love hearing my V-8 come to life and that nice Hum that it makes but I sure as hell hate filling up the gas tank! Oh well everyone is entitled to there vice.



What kind of vehicle do you have a V-8 in?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2007)

95 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited with a 5.2 V8.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 95 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited with a 5.2 V8.



I was wondering are the streets as narrow in germany as they are in Italy. If they are I bet you are glad you have the Jeep. Mid size yet lots of horses and bigger then all the rest around you


----------



## Maestro (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you're oaky too, FBJ.

And, after reading those news, I'm also glad to be driving a Ford Ranger.

Where I work, we are mainly equiped with Chevrolet Silverados, but we recently (approximately two years ago) bought two F-150s. Great pick-up trucks. They can hardly be matched by any other truck. Unfortunately, they are too poor to buy enough F-150s to replace all of the old Silverados.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2007)

Joe:

I'm not a Ford person (my 1st car was a '39 Ford), but I thought you might
be interested in knowing that the Ford plant in Chesapeake, VA just closed
after producing Fords for about 75 years. For the past many years they have
produced the F-150. Anyhow, when they closed they had an employee only
raffle for the last truck off the line. The guy who won it has it on eBay
as an historic vehicle, being the last produced here. Last I heard the high
bid was $20,000.00. The vehicle sells for a bit over $32,000.00.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Joe:
> 
> I'm not a Ford person (my 1st car was a '39 Ford), but I thought you might
> be interested in knowing that the Ford plant in Chesapeake, VA just closed
> ...



Interesting Charles! Good for the guy who won it - bad enough he's loosing his job, at least he walks away with a "bonus."


----------

